# wanted metal structure to be made- gazebo style



## tbabez (17 Sep 2014)

Looking for someone to make me a plain gazebo trype structure with 6 pillars made from iron around 10ft x 10ft


----------



## wizard (17 Sep 2014)

It will be cheaper to buy a gazebo


----------



## tbabez (17 Sep 2014)

unfortunately i cant find size we are looking for.

Trying to replicate an indian 6 pillar mandap structure.


----------



## WoodMangler (18 Sep 2014)

Don't know if you'd find one in your bit of London, but out here in the sticks I'd use a local Agricutural Blacksmith. Check your Yellow pages.


----------



## Hitch (20 Sep 2014)

If you were a bit more local, and I had the time, i'd have happily helped you out with this project.
Looks simple enough if its just the framework.


----------



## tbabez (23 Sep 2014)

Thanks!

Unforts I live in London/ Hertfordshire.

The structure is not needed till next year.


----------



## Bradshaw Joinery (23 Oct 2014)

Do you have any pictures of what you want making?


----------

